# NUS Rubik’s Cube Competition 2011, Singapore



## anders (Oct 22, 2010)

The Mathematical Society at the National University of Singapore is planning to host a Rubik's cube competition during the weekend 19-20 February 2011. The plan is to have a Junior College and University team competition on Saturday and a WCA-endorsed competition on Sunday. Stay tuned.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 22, 2010)

Woah I have a friend at NUS. I might just go for this


----------



## anders (Dec 28, 2010)

Bump - update

Latest planning is as follows

- Fri 18 Feb: Internal NUS Championship
- Sat 19 Feb: School team competition (secondary school/junior college/polytechnic students)
- Sun 20 Feb: Open competition (WCA)

Events planned for the Open competition are:
- Rubik's Cube
- 2x2x2
- 4x4x4
- Rubik's Cube one-handed
- Rubik's Cube blindfolded
- Magic


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome! Will be there! So everything is confirmed and waiting to be announced?


----------



## anders (Jan 3, 2011)

The registration is now open: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NUS2011


----------



## anders (Feb 21, 2011)

The results are now online: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NUS2011


----------

